# World Voyager in Kool Orange



## Mr.RED (Sep 14, 2019)

Just finished rehabbing a 1973 Scwhinn World Voyager pretty much all original minus the seat, tires and brake pads. I had this bike down at the last Dudley CT swap but after a little bit of wax on and wax off I decided to keep it. The Kool orange is hard to beat.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 15, 2019)

Sweet!
I have the same bike in the smaller frame size. Mine's not as nice as yours though.


----------



## unregistered (Sep 15, 2019)

Gorgeous! 23”?


----------



## juvela (Sep 15, 2019)

-----

One feature I always found slightly surprising on these is that whilst Matsu##ita/Arnie chose to kit it with mostly Yoshi fittings they elected to mount Maeda shift levers.  Have never encountered these light grey lever covers on other makes wearing Barcons.  Evidently an Arnie specification...

Would be of interest to read the observations of @Metacortex here.

-----


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 15, 2019)

These are my 2 World Voyagers Both 1973s.  Roger


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 15, 2019)

Yes mine is  23" I had a yellow one years back but ended up selling it, I came across this one and was like I can't sell this one.


----------



## bikerbluz (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice ride. Thinking that was a one year only model?


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 18, 2019)

I believe it was 1 year only model , a similar shade orange was used on the Scwhinn Volare


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 19, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> a similar shade orange was used on the Scwhinn Volare



The paint on the World Voyageur is a "solid" color. On the Volare it's a "radiant" or metallic color.


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah 2 different oranges for sure wasn't the Volare a 1 year 1 color only model also?


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 19, 2019)

The Volare I had was red in color and I believe they were made for 2 years.  Roger


----------



## Tim s (Sep 20, 2019)

Rodger is correct the Volare was made for two years (77-78) and came in red and pearlescent orange. Tough bikes to find, here are my two. Tim


----------



## Roger Henning (Sep 21, 2019)

I remember the biggest difference between the 1977 and 1978 is the 1977s had a Crane (Dura Ace) labeled rear derailleur and the 1978 they were called Dura Ace only.  531 Reynolds lugged brazed in Japan frames.  Basically a Japanese Paramount for about half the money


----------



## Mr.RED (Sep 21, 2019)

I always liked the Volare model my buddy sold one with all Dura Ace 1st gen and since then I've always wanted one. Tim you have a beautiful pair of bikes.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 21, 2019)

when I bought my first nice roadbike in 1983 I didn't even think to go look at Schwinn.  I thought they only made the heavy Varsity and Continentals.


----------



## Metacortex (Sep 23, 2019)

The World Voyageur was a 2-year model, '72 and '73. It was replaced in '74 by the Voyageur II, which was essentially the same bike but with different colors and the addition of a 25" frame size.

The '72 and '73 Schwinn Approved (Suntour) barcons had grey lever covers. For '74 and later they were changed to black.


----------



## juvela (Sep 23, 2019)

Roger Henning said:


> I remember the biggest difference between the 1977 and 1978 is the 1977s had a Crane (Dura Ace) labeled rear derailleur and the 1978 they were called Dura Ace only.  531 Reynolds lugged brazed in Japan frames.  Basically a Japanese Paramount for about half the money




-----

At its launch the Shimano DuraAce road ensemble was incomplete.

There was no rear mech so the Crane was employed.

There were no brakes so the Tourney centrepull was employed with a DuraAce stamping.

Other makers of complete road ensembles did similar things at the launch of a new one, using earlier model parts to fill out a set.

-----


----------

